# Milky Discharge from Eye



## LumLumPop (Aug 28, 2013)

I was petting Clark and I noticed he had really bad eye boogers. So I cleaned them off of his face and I noticed that one of his eyes is leaking this milky colored discharge. It doesn't seem to bother him in the least and he doesn't have trouble seeing. There isn't that much but every time I try to wipe it away more leaks out. Is this normal? Is Clark okay?


----------



## Azerane (Aug 28, 2013)

He may have something in his eye that's irritating it. Otherwise, a possibility that is a concern is that he could be having issues with his teeth or an abscess in his mouth or something, as either problem can lead to weepy eyes. I would try wiping it with a cloth dipped in warm water, if it persists or gets worse or you notice other symptoms it might be worth a vet visit.


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 28, 2013)

Hm,he doesn't seem bothered by it? Also,I'm a little new to this,why would discharge be coming out of his eye if the problem was the nose or mouth?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 28, 2013)

Because of the anatomy of a rabbit's head (particularly lop and dwarf breed with "pushed in " faces) the lacrimal ducts (tear ducts), upper molars and nasal cavity are in very close proximity to each other. 

Thus a rabbit with an infection in a back upper molar may have discharge from an eye or even a nasal discharge. A rabbit with a respiratory infection may also have nasal and eye discharge.
Eye discharge may be something stemming from the eye itself like an abrasion from hay, or an infection like conjunctivitis or it could be a beginning upper respiratory infection or even an infected blocked tear duct. 

If a vet is not rabbit knowledgeable he/she may do a superficial examination of the teeth (next to impossible without a head x-ray) and rule out dental problems. This has happened to me and one of my rabbits thus causing more expense and a delay in treatment. 
Bottom line is that a rabbit with eye discharge should get a thorough exam to rule out other problems in the head. 
it doesn't sound like your rabbit is in any acute distress right now so it is fine to keep "an eye on the eye" for a few days ....but if it persists you need to see a rabbit knowledgeable vet. 

A milky discharge is not normal


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you! I keep and eye on his eye. If he starts becoming uncomfortable I will let my Dad know about it! It's not a lot coming out of his eye. Just a little,if I knew how to upload a picture I'd take one.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 30, 2013)

Rabbits typically don't act distressed when they are in pain, upset, etc out of instinct. In the wild, a weak rabbit can attract predators, so others won't want to be around it. Predators also pick out the weaker-looking animals as targets. For these reasons, you often cannot tell if a rabbit is unwell. If the milky discharge continues I would see a vet.


----------



## Animaluver (Sep 1, 2013)

I had a rabbit that had this. Is is just discharge that leaks out of the eye. He developed a bald spot in the corner of his eye after a while. What I did was wipe it with a warm wet cloth every time you see the discharge. My rabbit leader also gave me some antibiotics to put on the corner of his eye twice a day. It stopped about four months after I started taking care of the discharge, the hair grew back and looked 100% better. Just keep an eye on t and clean it. You can get the antibiotics from the vet or at the pharmacy.



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 1, 2013)

Hmm..lit appears the discharge went away on its own? It stopped yesterday but I've been continuing to wipe his eye just in case. Why would it start and stop so suddenly though?


----------



## Srecko (Sep 1, 2013)

Animaluver, my boyfriend's family's rabbit Pero has this same issue currently... What exact antibiotics did you use to cure your rabbit's eye discharge problem? Did you find out if it was any bigger issue (i.e. dental problems)? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Animaluver (Sep 1, 2013)

Stecko, I am not sure what antibiotics I used because they are all gone since I used them a while ago. That I know of, my rabbit didn't have any dental issues or anything wrong with him. The antibiotics that I used were in little packets that are black and white. It was like a petroleum jelly looking gel. I am pretty sure that you can use petroleum jelly on the spot where there is no hair but I am not sure. You might want to ask your vet. Sorry though I would like to tell you what antibiotics it was but I don't have any and I forgot.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Srecko (Sep 1, 2013)

It's totally fine! My boyfriend and I just need to convince his family to take poor Pero to the vet already!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Animaluver (Sep 1, 2013)

That would probably the best thing to do  I didn't though do to financial problems but for the antibiotics you would probably need to take him to the vet because my rabbit leader is a vet helper so she got them from her work. If they took him to the vet it probably wouldn't be a lot of money at all. Just don't let them talk you into buying anything else! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Srecko (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Animaluver (Sep 1, 2013)

Your welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 2, 2013)

It was probably triple antibiotic ointment or something similar. The kind you get at the human pharmacy is not made for use on eyes, so it is best to get the kind that is formulated for eyes specifically from the vet.


----------



## Srecko (Sep 2, 2013)

Okay thank you, tonyshuman!


----------

